# Οι εξετάσεις δεν δυσκόλεψαν τους διαβασμένος.



## ianis

Γεια σας.
Έχω δυσκολία με την πρόταση "Οι εξετάσεις δεν δυσκόλεψαν τους διαβασμένος" και βρήκα στο λεξικό μια παρόμοια φράση " _Tον δυσκολεύουν τα μαθηματικά._ " με την έννοια του "δημιουργώ σε κπ. δυσκολίες". Η αμφιβολία μου είναι αν αυτό σημαίνει απλώς ότι οι εξετάσεις δεν ήταν δύσκολες στους διαβασμένους ή ότι δεν δημιούργησαν δυσκολία για κάποιο άλλο όπως να περάσουν στο επόμενο βαθμός.


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα! Σημαίνει απλώς ότι, εκείνοι που είχαν διαβάσει, μπόρεσαν να γράψουν καλά (πήραν καλό βαθμό). 
Εκείνοι που δεν είχαν διαβάσει αρκετά, έγραψαν μέτρια ή και χειρότερα (πήραν μέτριο ή κακό βαθμό).


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Tr05, νομίζω τότε ότι έκανα λάθος διότι υπέθετα ότι "διαβασμένοι", (έκανα και λάθος όταν έγραψα την λέξη διότι είναι διαβασμένους), είχε την ίδια σημασία των μαθητών. Άλλα πρέπει να πω ότι ίσως η διατύπωση ή κάποιο άλλο μου μπερδεύει σε αυτήν τη πρόταση.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Tr05, νομίζω τότε ότι έκανα λάθος διότι υπέθετα ότι "διαβασμένοι", (έκανα και λάθος όταν έγραψα την λέξη διότι είναι διαβασμένους), είχε την ίδια σημασία των μαθητών. Άλλα πρέπει να πω ότι ίσως η διατύπωση ή κάποιο άλλο μου μπερδεύει σε αυτήν τη πρόταση.


Μήπως σε μπερδεύει η σημασία της μετοχής "διαβασμένος";
Το ρήμα "διαβάζω" δε σημαίνει μόνο "to read" ("to read a book"), αλλά ακόμα σημαίνει "μελετώ" ("to study", όπως "to study for an exam").
Οι διαβασμένοι λοιπόν στην πρότασή σου είναι αυτοί που έχουν μελετήσει/προετοιμαστεί καλά για τις εξετάσεις.


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Μήπως σε μπερδεύει η σημασία της μετοχής "διαβασμένος";
> Το ρήμα "διαβάζω" δε σημαίνει μόνο "to read" ("to read a book"), αλλά ακόμα σημαίνει "μελετώ" ("to study", όπως "to study for an exam").
> Οι διαβασμένοι λοιπόν στην πρότασή σου είναι αυτοί που έχουν μελετήσει/προετοιμαστεί καλά για τις εξετάσεις.


Η σημασία του διαβάζω που αναφέρεις ήδη την γνώριζα, έκανα λάθος γιατί ερμήνευσα διαβασμένοι ως μαθητές, δηλαδή αυτοί που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι και όχι ειδικά αυτοί που μελέτησαν αρκετά για τις εξετάσεις.
Αλλά υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο που με μπερδεύει και μήπως έχει σχέσει με τον συνδυασμό του ρήμα στην παθητική φωνή ακολουθημένο από "τους". Αν θα έλεγα αντί "δημιούργησαν δυσκολία" νομίζω ότι ο σωστός τρόπος θα ήταν "Οι εξετάσεις δεν δημιούργησαν δυσκολία στους διαβασμένους" ή όχι;
Παρεμπιπτόντως, είδα την πρόταση αυτήν στο επεισόδιο 5 από το Μαθαίνουμε στο Σπίτι, ένα επεισόδιο που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει άλλους.


----------



## ianis

Αλλά ίσως τώρα το καταλαβαίνω, το "τους" μπορεί να λειτουργεί ως γενικό και τότε να προηγηθεί τον έμμεσο αντικείμενο.  Σωστό;


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Η σημασία του διαβάζω που αναφέρεις ήδη την γνώριζα, έκανα λάθος γιατί ερμήνευσα διαβασμένοι ως μαθητές, δηλαδή αυτοί που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι και όχι ειδικά αυτοί που μελέτησαν αρκετά για τις εξετάσεις.


Μπορεί "οι διαβασμένοι" της πρότασης να είναι μαθητές, φοιτητές ή υποψήφιοι για μια υπηρεσία του δημοσίου. Δεν γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς είναι, αν και για τους μαθητές λέγεται συχνότερα.  Όταν λέμε ότι ένας μαθητής είναι *"διαβασμένος"*, εννοούμε ότι έχει διαβάσει/μελετήσει καλά τα μαθήματά του. Το αντίθετο είναι *"αδιάβαστος"*. Η μετοχή χρησιμοποιείται και με μεταφορική σημασία, π.χ., "Ο προπονητής της Χ ομάδας φάνηκε καλά διαβασμένος στο παιχνίδι που έδωσε η ομάδα του", ήταν δηλαδή καλά προετοιμασμένος.

Η αρχική σημασία, ωστόσο, της μετοχής "διαβασμένος" είναι "αυτός που έχει διαβαστεί" (π.χ. "ένα βιβλίο είναι διαβασμένο").



ianis said:


> Αλλά υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο που με μπερδεύει και μήπως έχει σχέσει με τον συνδυασμό του ρήμα στην παθητική φωνή ακολουθημένο από "τους".


Το "τους" είναι το άρθρο στην αιτιατική του πληθυντικού. "Οι διαβασμένοι"/"τους διαβασμένους (μαθητές)".



ianis said:


> Αν θα έλεγα αντί "δημιούργησαν δυσκολία" νομίζω ότι ο σωστός τρόπος θα ήταν "Οι εξετάσεις δεν δημιούργησαν δυσκολία στους διαβασμένους" ή όχι;





> Αν θα έλεγα αντί "δημιούργησαν δυσκολία" νομίζω ότι ο σωστός τρόπος θα ήταν "Οι εξετάσεις δεν δημιούργησαν δυσκολία στους διαβασμένους" ή όχι;


Σωστά.

Στο παρακάτω όμως, είναι πιο φυσικό το "δύσκολες για τους διαβασμένους" :


ianis said:


> …. οι εξετάσεις δεν ήταν δύσκολες στους διαβασμένους ...


…. οι εξετάσεις δεν ήταν δύσκολες *για τους* διαβασμένους ...


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και για τις διορθώσεις και για τις πληροφορίες Perseas. Να είσαι καλά.


----------



## Αγγελος

Το ρήμα 'δυσκολεύω' σημαίνει 'δημιουργώ δυσκολίες', αλλά συντάσσεται με αιτιατική: *«Με *δυσκολεύει η γλώσσα του Παπαδιαμάντη.»
Λέμε επίσης 'δυσκολεύομαι' (=βρίσκω δυσκολίες): «δυσκολεύομαι να ανέβω τα  σκαλιά χωρίς μπαστούνι.»


----------



## ianis

Αγγελος said:


> Το ρήμα 'δυσκολεύω' σημαίνει 'δημιουργώ δυσκολίες', αλλά συντάσσεται με αιτιατική: *«Με *δυσκολεύει η γλώσσα του Παπαδιαμάντη.»
> Λέμε επίσης 'δυσκολεύομαι' (=βρίσκω δυσκολίες): «δυσκολεύομαι να ανέβω τα  σκαλιά χωρίς μπαστούνι.»


Τότε σχετικά με το παραπάνω είναι σωστό επίσης να λένε "Μου δυσκολεύονται τα σκάλιά να των ανέβω χωρίς μπαστούνι";


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Τότε σχετικά με το παραπάνω είναι σωστό επίσης να λένε "Μου δυσκολεύονται τα σκάλιά να των ανέβω χωρίς μπαστούνι";


Να το βελτιώσω λίγο: 
"Με δυσκολεύουν τα σκαλιά να τα ανέβω χωρίς μπαστούνι".

Αυτό είναι όμως ακόμη καλύτερο:
"Με δυσκολεύει να ανέβω τα σκαλιά χωρίς μπαστούνι".


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ Perseas για την διόρθωση και παράδειγματα! Και εσύ επίσης Άγγελο!


----------



## Αγγελος

ianis said:


> Τότε σχετικά με το παραπάνω είναι σωστό επίσης να λένε "Μου δυσκολεύονται τα σκάλιά να των ανέβω χωρίς μπαστούνι";


Όχι.
Μόνον άνθρωπος (ή ζώο) μπορεί να "δυσκολεύεται" (=βρίσκει δυσκολίες). Τα σκαλιά *με δυσκολεύουν*. Εγώ δυσκολεύ*ομαι *να ανέβω *τα* σκαλιά χωρίς μπαστούνι. Δυσκολεύομαι να *τα *ανέβω χωρίς μπαστούνι.


----------



## ianis

Αγγελος said:


> Όχι.
> Μόνον άνθρωπος (ή ζώο) μπορεί να "δυσκολεύεται" (=βρίσκει δυσκολίες). Τα σκαλιά *με δυσκολεύουν*. Εγώ δυσκολεύ*ομαι *να ανέβω *τα* σκαλιά χωρίς μπαστούνι. Δυσκολεύομαι να *τα *ανέβω χωρίς μπαστούνι.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελο γιατί δεν είχα καταλάβει την σωστή σημασία της παθητικής φωνής του ρήματος.


----------

